# 1997 Altima distributor new or rebuilt



## lonewolf5347 (Feb 20, 2004)

I had the distributor replaced 8 weeeks ago seem the same problem came back lost of spark when the car get hot,it may run great for a week, a day then just die no spark.Has anyone tried a rebuilt dist. or must you install a factory dist.
How hard is it to remove the dist. from what I was told there is no gear like the old car distributor on the shaft,I see that Auto Zone has the rebuilt dist. for $150.00 lifetime warranty no question ask.
I have to say I got burn on the last distributor from a mech. for $275.00 now the guy in the auto parts house say there was no warranty with a rebuilt.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

lonewolf5347 said:


> I had the distributor replaced 8 weeeks ago seem the same problem came back lost of spark when the car get hot,it may run great for a week, a day then just die no spark.Has anyone tried a rebuilt dist. or must you install a factory dist.
> How hard is it to remove the dist. from what I was told there is no gear like the old car distributor on the shaft,I see that Auto Zone has the rebuilt dist. for $150.00 lifetime warranty no question ask.
> I have to say I got burn on the last distributor from a mech. for $275.00 now the guy in the auto parts house say there was no warranty with a rebuilt.


sounds like you either have a bad distbutor or very worn rotor. Was the rotor replaced at the same time as the distributor?

OEM is the best to go with even though it is pricey. If you buy other than OEM, make sure that a warranty is offered, but sometimes 'electrical' items carry no warranties at all...


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Feb 20, 2004)

Black Hornet I JUST ORDERED A DIST. FROM AUTO ZONE $189.00 LIFETIME WARRANTY NO QUESTION ASK,WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS SEEM NOT THAT HARD TO INSTALL.ANY TIPS WOULD BE HELPFULL


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

lonewolf5347 said:


> Black Hornet I JUST ORDERED A DIST. FROM AUTO ZONE $189.00 LIFETIME WARRANTY NO QUESTION ASK,WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS SEEM NOT THAT HARD TO INSTALL.ANY TIPS WOULD BE HELPFULL


two things: one, note where your distributor is set or bolted in right now so you can be sure that the timing remains the same when you install the new one - reset to factory timing if needed, and two, don't forget to replace the rotor


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Feb 20, 2004)

*1997 distributor*

Black Hornet: will do thanks alot


----------



## GOSOX (Feb 19, 2004)

lonewolf5347 said:


> I had the distributor replaced 8 weeeks ago seem the same problem came back lost of spark when the car get hot,it may run great for a week, a day then just die no spark.Has anyone tried a rebuilt dist. or must you install a factory dist.
> How hard is it to remove the dist. from what I was told there is no gear like the old car distributor on the shaft,I see that Auto Zone has the rebuilt dist. for $150.00 lifetime warranty no question ask.
> I have to say I got burn on the last distributor from a mech. for $275.00 now the guy in the auto parts house say there was no warranty with a rebuilt.


I had the same problem about a month ago with my 98 Altima. It seems nobody sells the coil alone. In your case and mine, the coil is the problem. My only option at the time was to buy a new distributor (everything included) from Nissan for $450, or a generic model from one of the very few retailers that carry them for about $300. Try calling up one of those auto wreck places if you have one in your area. Preferrably the ones with the newer cars from accidents and repos, etc. I got a distributor, coil and all for $100 from a 99 or 2000 Altima recently in an accident. I only needed the coil, but still well worth it. As far as replacing just the coil, its not recommended nor easy to do, but very possible. Take off the cap and rotor. The coil will be behind the camshaft position sensor and disk. If you find it difficult to unscrew the sensor and disk, you have to slowly and very, very, very carefully remove the coil from the back of the sensor. You need a lot of patience. Its kind of like playing the game "Operation", but you are aloud to hit the sides. You can touch or softy brush the coil past the disk, but do not bend or distort it at all. This will lead to bad timing and destruction of the position sensor if it even works at all. Anyway, whatever you do, dont buy from Nissan. Its a huge rip off. They are other options. One more thing... disconnect the battery before starting and make sure all connections are properly secured before closing up cap.


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Feb 20, 2004)

*1997 distributor*

Gosox Are You Saying There Is A Pick Up Coil In The Distributor?
Because On The 1997 Car There Is A Coil Outside The Dist.


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Feb 20, 2004)

*1997 Distributor?*



lonewolf5347 said:


> Gosox Are You Saying There Is A Pick Up Coil In The Distributor?or a modular sensor in the dist.
> Because On The 1997 Car There Is A Coil Outside The Dist.


GOSOX I WOULD THINK THE MAIN PROBLEM HAS TO BE IN THE DISTRIBUTOR BECAUSE WHEN THE MECHANIC REPLACED THE DIST. IN DEC. THE CAR RAN FINE FINE FOR ABOUT 7 WEEKS THEN DIED AGAIN,LET IT COOL OFF SHE WILL START RIGHT UP AGAIN.I CAN'T SEE ANY PROBLEM WITH THE MAIN COIL OUTSIDE THE DISTRIBUTOR.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would check the Power Transistor first and then the Coil. A faulty Power Transistor will start to cut out or cause the car to die when the car gets warmed up. Also check the coil for any oilly leakage it can do the same thing as the car warms up as well.

Troy


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

lonewolf5347 said:


> Black Hornet: will do thanks alot


also, the info directly above this post is excellent info too! Let us know how is turning out.


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Feb 20, 2004)

*1997 Distributor*

well I went to Auto Zone to day the dist.came in quess what wrong dist. when I got home it was not even close.I went back with the dist. cap trying to match up what dist. the car has ,it a 1996 set up in the 1997 car.
Auto Zone reordered it should be in on tuesday,my next question my check engine light is on is ther any way to reset the computer or will the light go off when I replace the dist.?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

lonewolf5347 said:


> Auto Zone reordered it should be in on tuesday,my next question my check engine light is on is ther any way to reset the computer or will the light go off when I replace the dist.?


If the problem is fixed the ECU will go through 6-8 test cycles (usually one cycle for each start up) and then turn the light out if nothing is found although the code remains in the computer. I would recommend resetting the ECU so that it doesn't have to relearn with the new parts.

Troy


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Feb 20, 2004)

*1997 Distributor? ALTIMA*

Well I Went To Auto Zone To Day And They Had The Correct Dist. 1996 Was The One That They Used In The 1997 Altima Car Started Right Seem To Run O.k.
I May Have To Take It To Someone To Clear The Check Engine Light.


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Ka24tech Question?*



KA24Tech said:


> If the problem is fixed the ECU will go through 6-8 test cycles (usually one cycle for each start up) and then turn the light out if nothing is found although the code remains in the computer. I would recommend resetting the ECU so that it doesn't have to relearn with the new parts.
> 
> Troy


 KA24 TECH HOW DO YOU RESET THE ECU ?


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Feb 20, 2004)

lonewolf5347 said:


> KA24 TECH HOW DO YOU RESET THE ECU ?


WELL I RETURN THE CORE ON THE DIST. I WAS TALKING WITH THE GUY AT AUTO ZONE ASKING HIM ABOUT THE HOW TO RESET THE CHECK ENGINE LIGHT HE WAS SO NICE HE TOLD ME HE COULD TAKE CARE OF THAT PROBLEM,HE WENT OUT TO THE CAR WITH A SCANNER, PLUG IT IN AND RESET THE CODE GREAT GUYS THERE PROBLEM SOLVED.WILL BE GOING BACK ON SATURDAY AND TREAT THE GUYS TO COFFEE AND DONUTS


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

lonewolf5347 said:


> WELL I RETURN THE CORE ON THE DIST. I WAS TALKING WITH THE GUY AT AUTO ZONE ASKING HIM ABOUT THE HOW TO RESET THE CHECK ENGINE LIGHT HE WAS SO NICE HE TOLD ME HE COULD TAKE CARE OF THAT PROBLEM,HE WENT OUT TO THE CAR WITH A SCANNER, PLUG IT IN AND RESET THE CODE GREAT GUYS THERE PROBLEM SOLVED.WILL BE GOING BACK ON SATURDAY AND TREAT THE GUYS TO COFFEE AND DONUTS


real nice to know there are still folks out there who care and not looking to get into your pockets! glad to hear your ECU has been reset


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that the guys at Auto Zone took care of you. Hopefully that cures the problem and you can do more fun stuff to it now...

Troy


----------

